# Complete Nutters......



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Saw this site on another forum and thought it was worthy of a post here.....84 'illegal' pics taken by nutters who risk all by climbing tall structures around the world and taking 'selfies'.

Kinda makes you feel queasy just looking at them. Sick bag, anyone?............... :lol:

http://news.distract...at-heights/?v=1


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmm, one word JUMP.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't do heights


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

very impressive, the hoodies in this country just break windows. :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

One solution... Snipers!

Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe that there are whole forums dedicated to this activity.


----------



## boiler0780 (Sep 12, 2014)

Some stunning pictures, but you never get me up there 

ATB

John


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Incredible. Not sure how much use a helmet would be if they came off! Love the fact loads of them had deck shoes on, completely casual!!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I must confess that I have a sneaking admiration for certain "illegal" activities that require a degree of courage and fitness. The ones that I really like comprise free running over urban landscapes, including buildings, steps, etc., and also doing the same sort of stunt riding on mountain bikes, mainly in city environments all over the city. There is also that extraordinarily dangerous parachuting from high buildings and structures which I believe is called "base jumping" or something like that. As for this variation on the theme mentioned by Rog, I certainly wouldn't dare do it myself but they must have fantastic photo albums.

I'm with Faze and boiler 0780 - I can't abide heights and just wish I lived in a bungalow.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Never in a million years, one gust of wind and its a long way down.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The pictures are fantastic - - but my problem with all this stuff is that the participants have no thought whatsoever for the effect their actions have on those who have to clear up after a stunt goes wrong - - as they do every so often. :yes:

When I worked for the Electrickery Board, removing a fatality from a sub station or a mast (pylon) was a case of asking for volunteers, you can't order someone to go in and clear up the mess, that's not in the job descript - as they say









Then you have to prepare the volunteer for what he's gotta' do, and by the time everyone is ready, safety crews, medics, ambulance on standby, screens where needed, usually grieving relatives have arrived who only want to see their loved one recovered immmediately and can't see or understand that isn't gonna' happen till everything is in place to protect that brave volunteer.

And then you normally lose that guy (the volunteer) till he's had counselling and is back to normal working, p-lus you can never really easily accept him as a volunteer again for that kind of work, it's not fair on him or his family, the PTS thing :yes: even though he knows what the job entails, the possible psychological aftermath is too much to expect for those who haven't specifically trained or opted for any such situations.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree Mel, I `m not impressed by these people, they really don`t care how their actions might effect anyone else, to be honest I seriously wonder if deep down they have a death wish.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Coincidentally in one of this months rags that Big M gets










When we were kids almost every weekend we were on our bikes with tents, a few packets of digestive biscuits and off, obviously nothing as extreme as this though but old factories, caves, building anything we could find of some interest and get into. I appreciate what Mel is saying but we never gave it a thought. No death wish just what you did back then.












I was out here when they were building this, we had installed some equipment in a small test house and I went out there to help get the machine shop side of things up and running. I had the chance to go up one of the towers as they were going fit some steel work the boys in the workshop had made but even for me it was just to much, couldn't do it even though we would have been in a harness.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

eff that   some stunning phots though :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If you scroll to the bottom of that piece, there are loads (and I mean loads) of other photo galleries of interesting things to look at from the same compilers. Here's one on cats, especially for Mach.

http://news.distract...-cats-oops/?v=1


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I found some old pics, don't have a scanner so just took pics of pics.





































It would probably have been safer to go up the tower. The most dangerous bit was getting from pier to pier by boat across one of the busiest sea lanes around HK. a bit like trying to run across the M1

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah they're all crazy, this is me and a mate sitting on top of York Minster :lol:










And this is Leeds from the top of a tower crane,


----------

